# Led Lantern



## Szumi (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm looking to add a LED lantern to my gear collection. I have a liquid fuel Coleman lantern and it is a great lantern but I don't want to get overcome by CO.

It is pretty darn cold right now, the wind is blowing, and I'm working on a small 8x12 storage shed I'm finishing and would like to work inside w/o having the door open to see.

I'm thinking a D celled LED lantern is something I need. Now which one? If I can get it at Home Depot, Menards, or Lowes tomorrow, that would be a plus.

I saw today that Home Depot has gamma rings. That was nice.


----------



## Szumi (Mar 10, 2012)

I ended up buying a Coleman 4D CPX6 High-Tech LED Lantern. 

Then I learned what I didn't know. 190 lumens isn't even close to the 800 lumens that a 60 watt incandescent bulb puts out. My white gas lantern puts out between 800-1300 lumens.

Oh well.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Does it have to be cordless? How far away from power are you?

When doing construction projects, I just use the "el cheapo" 4-foot shop lights from home depot ($9?). Even with 400 feet of cord they still work fine!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Does it have to be cordless? How far away from power are you?
> 
> When doing construction projects, I just use the "el cheapo" 4-foot shop lights from home depot ($9?). Even with 400 feet of cord they still work fine!


It ain't the $9 light it's the 400' of cord....about $150....:eyebulge::laugh:

Jimmy


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> It ain't the $9 light it's the 400' of cord....about $150.


LOL! A 250 foot roll of 14/2 isn't that much money. With a plug on each end, we used it as an "extension cord" on our farm for a better part of 20 years.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I hava bunch of the old Coleman products that used Coleman fuel only. They were great in their day. Rather than LED I am going more for the Dual Fuel Products now. Stoves that use both Coleman fuel and Unleaded Gasoline. The other thing you have a hard time beating is the good old Coal Oil Lamps and lanterns. You can buy a bunch of coal oil still cheap in bulk. GB


----------



## artman556 (May 2, 2012)

Coleman is great I used mine during sandy


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

LincTex said:


> LOL! A 250 foot roll of 14/2 isn't that much money. With a plug on each end, we used it as an "extension cord" on our farm for a better part of 20 years.


I know, was just picking.. ..have used 12-2 for all sorts of extenion cords.

Jimmy


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

An LED Headlamp with adjustable light output from around 30-50 Lumens and tilt-adjustable lamp beam with a wide angle output, by itself is a good option for working in smaller areas and allows hands-free use while illuminating only the area you turn your head towards. These are the most effective and efficient lamps to light small areas when you're working or moving around frequently. If you use one to augment an LED Lantern or other type of portable lighting, you should have decent coverage of light in a shed or other small area. Of course if you were using rechargeable power tools or performing some other potentially hazardous tasks, it would be wise to have a good lighting system affording full work area coverage. I rely on hand and headlamps a lot in the winter months when daylight is in short supply, but I'm leaning more and more towards headlamp use vs stationary lighting.

Good headlamps aren't cheap, especially if you want high-power, fully adjustable and water resistant, but they are worth the expense, IMHO. I won't even mention explosion-proof (Class I, Division II, groups A, B, C & D)...OK, I just did...don't buy it if you don't need it, 'cuz you'll be floored when you see the price of most any explosion-proof lighting.

I currently use a head-lamp with a 15-30 Lumens output for solo work, but just ordered one with 45 Lumens for brighter coverage while I'm moving around and walking on stairs and elevated landings...cheap insurance to avoid a trip or nasty fall. For close-up work lighting that goes everywhere I go, I can't think of a better way to have hands-free illumination.

Oh, regarding fluorescent tube lamps and CFLs, they won't work for squat in cold ambient temps, escpecially sub-freezing temps. They need comfortable room temps to function correctly. LEDS don't care about temps and provide the most light for the amount electrical energy used.

The output ratings of LED lanterns vs white gas or propane? Yeah, it can be disappointing to say the least. Our 880 Lumens propane compared to a 140 Lumens LED...well, you have to be careful even attempting to adjust the propane lantern to go that low. Each light's power source and rated output has their pro's and con's, and are better suited to certain situations than the next, but again, headlamps can help to fill in the gaps quite nicely, and can be used solo in many situations.

Szumi, good luck on the shed projects!


----------

